# Singles Only



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

redmanXNTP said:


> So what, you had like a 6:30 and a 7:15?


I didn't say I _blew_ two dates tonight. Lol.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> I didn't say I _blew_ two dates tonight. Lol.


JFC


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

I need the manliest guy in the cafe, adventurous, and my future heartthrob. Hook me up!


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

@_ParetoCaretheStare_ You called?


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

Come on people, let's get it popping. Age, gender, location, goals, religion, sexual preference, education, music styles, kinks... * runs on and on with my J-ness *


----------



## Logical Ambivert Feeler (Aug 17, 2011)

laney said:


> Come on people, let's get it popping. Age, gender, location, goals, religion, sexual preference, education, music styles, kinks... * runs on and on with my J-ness *


Let's get it popping...why does everything an innuendo in this thread? 

I guess I should have started the introducing myself in the first place lol

Im 22, male, live in london, not religious, straight, a 3rd year medical student, and love any type of music that can make me feel intense emotion not by the words, but by the actual music

Your turn


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

MegaTuxRacer said:


> *bends over and waits*
> 
> Trap sprung.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

laney said:


> Come on people, let's get it popping. Age, gender, location, goals, religion, sexual preference, education, music styles, kinks... * runs on and on with my J-ness *


Sorry my P-ness is too big.


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

Haha. And I had such high hopes for this thread!!! I wanted to be the fairy love mother and hook people up. Dearest readers, don't be shy, tell us what kind of person you want and let's make it happen.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

laney said:


> Come on people, let's get it popping. Age, gender, location, goals, religion, sexual preference, education, music styles, kinks... * runs on and on with my J-ness *


We need more of it around here apparently. You have to slap some sense into us occasionally. The P'ness makes thinking difficult occasionally.


----------



## Pride49 (Nov 7, 2011)

laney said:


> Come on people, let's get it popping. Age, gender, location, goals, religion, sexual preference, education, music styles, kinks... * runs on and on with my J-ness *


 I'm 19, Gender...really?, I live in Ohio. U.S NO STALKERS!!!, goal is to possibly follow my dreams. But aren't dreams goals? Well, not when your dreams are impossible. My dream is to somehow travel dimensions and get off this planet. Other than that they are to somehow live through this boring life and hope when I die I exist and the former dream works out., can't say atheist, but...realist. Women with green or black and very big hair. Hopefully an older woman, like 38 years. Hey, don't hate on my fetishes., currently in college and am undecided. Minoring in music, Seaking of music I hate most country and all rap. I like everything else, especially classical and music played on the piano. Does kinks have to do with sex? If so I have none because I am a virgin still. And could care less about losing it., Now that your preporatory questions are over, I would like a woman who loves cruelty and critisizing people. Smart, independent, and is an intj. Could care less about social values, crying at funerals. being polite etc. and tested humanity every day to see how predictable they are. NOT A MORON! Oh, yeah, I'm an intj type 4 wing five, closely related type 8. Good luck finding my exact counterpart.


----------



## Pralix (May 22, 2012)

laney said:


> Come on people, let's get it popping. Age, gender, location, goals, religion, sexual preference, education, music styles, kinks... * runs on and on with my J-ness *


Okay, I'll play! 
(FWIW... I need to up my post count anyway)

Age: 47
Gender: M
Location: Ohio Valley, USA
Goals: At this point, to keep building for a comfy retirement.
Religion: Well, I'm pretty sure I have a Bible around here somewhere...
Sexual preference: Straight-as-an-arrow hetero
Education: Entering third year pursuing a BS in programming (yes, I'm an old nerd/geek)
Music styles: Nearly anything except Rap, Opera and Jazz
Kinks: sometimes in my lower back, and my left knee will play up in damp weather sometim-- oh, wait, you didn't mean that, did you?

(Now I remember why I never got into dating sites.)


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, what the hell. OkCupid sucks, this can't be any worse.... Leave it to me to take the assignment too seriously.



> Age: I'm ... older... but people typically read me as 30, and I was really thrilled when a twenty-something girl I met at work last week through a friend assumed I was 24. Psyche!
> 
> That's mostly because I look younger than my bio age, but I act younger than my bio age as well. I'm kind of timeless.
> 
> ...


.... well, that was way too much, but at least I got a lot down. There. Does that help jumpstart things?


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

How would everyone like to be contacted? I guess by PM....so if you have any questions or just wanna express interest, hit a homie up. Except me, I'm married.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

laney said:


> How would everyone like to be contacted? I guess by PM....so if you have any questions or just wanna express interest, hit a homie up. Except me, I'm married.


I would prefer my messages delivered by St. Bernard with a barrel of schnaps around his neck. Either that or a Hooters waitress.


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

See ladies? We've got some clever ones on the forum. That's a good quality in a partner.


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

Matchmaker, matchmaker make me a match!
Find me a find! Catch me a catch!
Matchmaker, matchmaker look through your book,
And make me a perfect match


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

laney said:


> See ladies? We've got some clever ones on the forum. That's a good quality in a partner.


Pfft. He's attached. Matchmaking license revoked! :tongue:

And why is it married people always want to hook us up with somebody? You're cracking me up. Lol.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Name: Joethebull
age: 30
location: somewhere in the outer boarder of philly, pa
Got rejected by eharmony for the second time(really should learn to be a pathological lair) so why not. 

hobbies/interest: video games, anime, drawing, school, reading, human evolution, history, biology, computers, languages, swords, psychology, chemistry/alchemy, botany, martial arts, writing, sci-fi, occult, ufos, various cultures/civilizations, technology, classical music, making AMVs(at least I used to make them), watching AMVs, and listening to Weird Al

As you can tell I am somewhat a boring human being with no ambitions. (really should get back to finishing that short story instead of procrastinating)


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

pinkrasputin said:


> Pfft. He's attached. Matchmaking license revoked! :tongue:
> 
> And why is it married people always want to hook us up with somebody? You're cracking me up. Lol.


I cackled and rubbed my hands together. Muahahaha.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

bigtex1989 said:


> Matchmaker, matchmaker make me a match!
> Find me a find! Catch me a catch!
> Matchmaker, matchmaker look through your book,
> And make me a perfect match


You can buy them cheaply with the grilling supplies at the grocery store. You're bound to find one eventually if the law of large numbers is correct.


----------



## Svensenberg (May 13, 2012)

laney said:


> Come on people, let's get it popping. Age, gender, location, goals, religion, sexual preference, education, music styles, kinks... * runs on and on with my J-ness *


I guess I'll bite.

Age- 20

Gender- Male, If you haven't already looked at the little symbol below my avatar

Location- US, Colorado to be exact

Goals- College professor (Will I be broke? Most likely. Will I be doing what I love? Definitely!)

Religion- Nah. To me it's more a topic if deep discussion than something that impacts my life on a day-to-day basis

Sexual Pref.- Women

Education- Will be starting my second year of college in the fall. I took the infamous "gap year" and it really did help me. I got burned out my senior year and I'm back and loving school more than ever.

Music- I enjoy everything except for most country and rap. I play the guitar and sing, and I do styles from death metal to surf. I recently got an acoustic to expand my musical horizons even further

Kinks? Perhaps if you reply you might find out :wink:

So basically, I'm a smart, fun guy who won't make you swim through a river of douche in order to get close to me. Hit me up sometime


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

12 men to 7 women in this thread allready. 3 of the 7 women are allready taken, making it 12 men to 4 women. Allready this is a sausage fest! Just like the other sites! 

But not to worry! It's okay cupid, there's still plenty of fish in the sea! It is only a matter of time untill you find your match! In the mean time just remember guys -it's about chemistry, not harmony!!! :crazy::crazy:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> 12 men to 7 women in this thread allready. 3 of the 7 women are allready taken, making it 12 men to 4 women. Allready this is a sausage fest! Just like the other sites!
> 
> But not to worry! It's okay cupid, there's still plenty of fish in the sea! It is only a matter of time untill you find your match! In the mean time just remember guys -it's about chemistry, not harmony!!! :crazy::crazy:


This is why there are things like "Ladies' Night". Give us $1 drinks and no cover until 10 pm, and we are SO there....and sloppy drunk. 

It's win/win. (Minus the the vomit on your shoes and the whole falling asleep on the toilet thing.)


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Jennywocky said:


> Well, what the hell. OkCupid sucks, this can't be any worse.... Leave it to me to take the assignment too seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> .... well, that was way too much, but at least I got a lot down. There. Does that help jumpstart things?


I hate to disappoint you ... but TL/DR :/


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

@pinkrasputin Way to foil my plans! Now every dude will be there at ladie's night and I'll have even more competition!!


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> @_pinkrasputin_ Way to foil my plans! Now every dude will be there at ladie's night and I'll have even more competition!!


You're a 3! What are you worried about competition for. You show up and everyone else starts worrying !!


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

@_Jawz_ good point. Time to bust out the button down, put on some cologne and hit up Ladies' Night.


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

Seriously, we need more girls. Ladies, please please please come out of hiding. This can be a super fun experience for you, just stop by and say hi. You won't regret it!


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

laney said:


> Seriously, we need more girls. Ladies, please please please come out of hiding. This can be a super fun experience for you, just stop by and say hi. You won't regret it!


Yeah .. the guys won't bite ... hard


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Jawz said:


> I hate to disappoint you ... but TL/DR :/


Auugggghhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Jennywocky said:


> Auugggghhhh!!!!!!!


But I'm sure someone who's genuinely interested would take the time to read it 

BTW .. I've also heard that some people run these things through automated softwares looking for specific keywords 

​PS. No I haven't, it's just me spreading rumours:crazy:


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

Jawz said:


> Yeah .. the guys won't bite ... hard


Unless you're in to that. We've got a man here for every preference. I'm going to be pissed if I read one more where are the nice guys/ I'm single and lonely thread. They're everywhere.


----------



## Impermanence (Apr 24, 2012)

Here it goes...

Age: 20 

Location: Ontario, Canada

Goals: Graduate college, get a job that I love and pays decent money. Travel and have as much fun in life as possible before settling down and having a family. I would also like to lose another 10-15 lbs. I lost 40 lbs since April of 2011 so I'm almost at my goal. 

Religion: Buddhism. 

Sexual preference: Women

Education: College 

Music styles: 1980's rock, hip hop, rap.

Kinks: Message me to find out


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Jawz said:


> But I'm sure someone who's genuinely interested would take the time to read it
> 
> BTW .. I've also heard that some people run these things through automated softwares looking for specific keywords


Hmmm.

"Rich"
"Multi-Orgasmic"
"Strong-Lipped"
"Sensual"
"Doting"
"Curvy"
??????

Now I'm curious what these word lists are.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi, I'm Scarlet Spades. I am currently located between the synapses of your brain, but I usually like to travel spacetime in a delocalized manner. I am whatever you consider "you" makes of me. Some of my hobbies include interdimensional travel, consciousness, physical representations of abstract concepts, and being single.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

laney said:


> Seriously, we need more girls. Ladies, please please please come out of hiding. This can be a super fun experience for you, just stop by and say hi. You won't regret it!


I probably scared them all off. sorry my bad


----------



## Svensenberg (May 13, 2012)

Spades said:


> Hi, I'm Scarlet Spades. I am currently located between the synapses of your brain, but I usually like to travel spacetime in a delocalized manner. I am whatever you consider "you" makes of me. Some of my hobbies include interdimensional travel, consciousness, physical representations of abstract concepts, and being single.


Sounds like just what I have been looking for! So, dinner at 6? Standard Milky Way time, of course.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Isn't there usually a filter about what you're looking for in these thingies? Like "FWB", "Long Term Relationship", and my favourite tag so far... "friends with a view to commitment". I wonder how that gets discussed... Anyhow I won't go down the Ne rabbit hole and derail.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

Unlike on Okcupid, the females here at least _respond_ to me lol.


----------



## saibot (May 21, 2012)

So I heard you need more wimminz...

Ignore the symbol below my avatar. I look damn good in a skirt, promise.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

saibot said:


> So I heard you need more wimminz...
> 
> Ignore the symbol below my avatar. I look damn good in a skirt, promise.


Scottish men have the possibility of looking good in kilts, which is somewhat related to a skirt...



> Come on people, let's get it popping. Age, gender, location, goals, religion, sexual preference, education, music styles, kinks.


age:I doubt anyone here will be young enough for me as I am 16
Gender: undecided, jk i'm a male
Location: Plainfield, IL SW of the Shy
Goals: Gain a lot more muscle definition and develope a lot of hobbie sin order to live life to the fullest and meet new people
Religion: Agnostic though if I were forced to choose one, it would be polytheistic
Sexual Preference: I like women
Education: Senior in High School
Music Styles: Post grunge, love songs, Alternative and hard rock
Kinks: A lot of them (nonsexual) and a few select (sexual)


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

atypeofuser said:


> Unlike on Okcupid, the females here at least _respond_ to me lol.


:sad:

10char


----------



## Sali (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, What the hell.

Age: 24

Location: Washington State

Goals: Build my business up to a point where I don't have to be physically involved with it anymore and can live life freely off the income it generates.

Religion: Agnosticism

Sexual preference: Women

Education: Some College

Music styles: At least one thing in every single genre.

Kinks: Eh...


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

I just got back from the picture thread, and @Spades is quite the cutie.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> 12 men to 7 women in this thread allready. 3 of the 7 women are allready taken, making it 12 men to 4 women. Allready this is a sausage fest! Just like the other sites!
> 
> But not to worry! It's okay cupid, there's still plenty of fish in the sea! It is only a matter of time untill you find your match! In the mean time just remember guys -it's about chemistry, not harmony!!! :crazy::crazy:


Let the secret hormone injections begin!


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

laney said:


> I just got back from the picture thread, and @_Spades_ is quite the cutie.


I appreciate your efforts, but some people prefer to be single, especially when they move a lot due to their schooling/career.

I'm curious, for all of you out there who are "seeking"; what is your motivation? Are you missing something from your lives which only a partner could somehow magically fulfill? Happiness comes from within yourself and yourself only. (Though I agree, sex is best obtained from an external source ^_~)


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

Rest assured, I no longer use Okcupid.

On another note, I think the main guys who like games and hard to get are the arrogant ones, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

Spades said:


> I appreciate your efforts, but some people prefer to be single, especially when they move a lot due to their schooling/career.
> 
> I'm curious, for all of you out there who are "seeking"; what is your motivation? Are you missing something from your lives which only a partner could somehow magically fulfill? Happiness comes from within yourself and yourself only. (Though I agree, sex is best obtained from an external source ^_~)


I want that deep emotional bond that only being in a relationship can provide


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Hruberen said:


> I want that deep emotional bond that only being in a relationship can provide


Why is it that only a relationship can provide this? I have a deep emotional bond to my close friends, including people I have been with in the past. I'm genuinely curious why people feel this need because I don't feel it. I don't mean to offend =)


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

atypeofuser said:


> Unlike on Okcupid, the females here at least _respond_ to me lol.


It's all fine and dandy till one of them starts stalking you, trying to break down your walls and sending "I love yous" after only a couple of messages. Has happened to me ... not my best moment on the internet when I had to break her heart :/ Or maybe she was just trying to prey on me .. who knows.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

Spades said:


> I appreciate your efforts, but some people prefer to be single, especially when they move a lot due to their schooling/career.
> 
> I'm curious, for all of you out there who are "seeking"; what is your motivation? Are you missing something from your lives which only a partner could somehow magically fulfill? Happiness comes from within yourself and yourself only. (Though I agree, sex is best obtained from an external source ^_~)


People want what they don't have. If a job, education, and housing are secured, psychologically, love is the next step.


----------



## saibot (May 21, 2012)

Signify said:


> Let the secret hormone injections begin!


I smell a chance to get in touch with my feminine side and wear lingerie...


On a more serious note, @Spades: I am not actually sure I am seeking at the moment, I am confused like that, but I would definitely not mind having a new relationship.


----------



## Svensenberg (May 13, 2012)

Jawz said:


> It's all fine and dandy till one of them starts stalking you, trying to break down your walls and sending "I love yous" after only a couple of PMs. Has happened to me ... not my best moment on PerC when I had to break her heart :/ Or maybe she was just trying to prey on me .. who knows.


Hey, why not see where it goes and take a chance? Pack a .45 and go on a mystery date with a random internet crazy woman! At worst you have to use the gun and have a really cool story. At best you find the love of your life.

Win win


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

Spades said:


> Why is it that only a relationship can provide this? I have a deep emotional bond to my close friends, including people I have been with in the past. I'm genuinely curious why people feel this need because I don't feel it. I don't mean to offend =)


The kind that I can act on, with friends it all just feels like it's in my imagination. The ability to let out your passion and emotion in physical acts that are adept at channeling those emotions are generally in the realm of relationships. With a female friend, you're not sure if she has the same emotional connection to you as you do her, while as a girlfriend you would still not be certain, but would be a lot more sure. 

Losing control to the blind pleasure that some acts in a relationship can cause is bliss, seeing your partner and having your heart beat 10x faster, doing things for them and seeing the joy of happiness light up in their eyes, making them the envy of every other person in the community: these are things that are accomplished with a strong emotional bond in a relationship.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Spades said:


> I appreciate your efforts, but some people prefer to be single, especially when they move a lot due to their schooling/career.
> 
> I'm curious, for all of you out there who are "seeking"; what is your motivation? Are you missing something from your lives which only a partner could somehow magically fulfill? Happiness comes from within yourself and yourself only. (Though I agree, sex is best obtained from an external source ^_~)


I'm single but I love it. I'm not looking for a relationship but I am casually dating and have plenty on my plate right now. 

My motive posting wasn't to find a match/date. I only stopped in to say "hello" to my fellow single brethren like the OP said I should.:blushed: 

I like Minnie Driver's philosophy in this clip, especially the "Oh no, I hope not.." 

Modern Family S01E14: Moon Landing I


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

Jawz said:


> It's all fine and dandy till one of them starts stalking you, trying to break down your walls and sending "I love yous" after only a couple of messages. Has happened to me ... not my best moment on the internet when I had to break her heart :/ Or maybe she was just trying to prey on me .. who knows.


Gosh, that sounds bad and creepy.

I also disabled IM way before I quit, 'cuz I think some of those girls just want to find someone to use(i.e. one of that did was apparently this camgirl, one who mainly got paid that way, who immediately talked about marriage, etc.). And half the guys (of IM users on that site) just want someone to masturbate to which doesn't really flatter me and comes off desperate after awhile.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Svensenberg said:


> Hey, why not see where it goes and take a chance? Pack a .45 and go on a mystery date with a random internet crazy woman! At worst you have to use the gun and have a really cool story. At best you find the love of your life.
> 
> Win win





atypeofuser said:


> Gosh, that sounds bad and creepy.
> 
> I also disabled IM way before I quit, 'cuz I think some of those girls just want to find someone to use(i.e. one of that did was apparently this camgirl, one who mainly got paid that way, who immediately talked about marriage, etc.). And half the guys (of IM users on that site) just want someone to masturbate to which doesn't really flatter me and comes off desperate after awhile.


Haha. Such contrasting opinions.

In my case, it was beyond weird -- I won't divulge much information about the story ... but it all started after my many venting posts in the INFJ section --- which I've noticed attract a lot more attention [both positive and negative] than I ever anticipated. In fact, I didn't even realize that they would ever catch anyone's attention in that way. Many of them still do. I wasn't even looking and was just two months out of the divorce. Initially I was very naive to the charms of women and thought that that particular person had my genuine interests at heart but it became really weird within a couple of weeks. I suppose for some women, the broken yet powerful male is alluring. Something I didn't know at that point. 

It really boils down to genuine interest and love in the end --- Some people are definitely in it sincerely and I completely agree with pursuing love online .. Heck, I found my soul-mate on PerC even at a time when I was completely closed off to the idea of a relationship and I have no regrets pursuing that relationship or even how I was pursued. 

It's been by far the most rewarding experience of my life.


----------



## liza_200 (Nov 13, 2010)

*peeps in*

*watches out for some posts*

*runs away*


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

oh yeah like _IF_ I was gonna get laid around here  I mean 99 % of you guys seem to live on the other side of that big sea and the rest.... well you're still too far away, or too young... and cyber sex is NOT my thing... dear lord, it's like licking on a candy without being allowed to actually put it in your mouth and eat it ......:tongue:

But good luck guys! Maybe I'll hang around here anyway


----------



## Svensenberg (May 13, 2012)

Jawz said:


> In my case, it was beyond weird -- I won't divulge much information about the story ... but it all started after my many venting posts in the INFJ section --- which I've noticed attract a lot more attention [both positive and negative] than I ever anticipated. In fact, I didn't even realize that they would ever catch anyone's attention in that way. Many of them still do. I wasn't even looking and was just two months out of the divorce. Initially I was very naive to the charms of women and thought that that particular person had my genuine interests at heart but it became really weird within a couple of weeks. I suppose for some women, the broken yet powerful male is alluring. Something I didn't know at that point.


I actually had a somewhat similar experience, except that the girl in question knew me in high school and I added her on Facebook. She was apparently in love with me (gorgeous long hair, playing guitar, and a great sense of humor will do that sometimes) after we talked/texted for a week or so. Sure, whatever. I went with it pretty much because it was fun to have someone to talk to and she seemed nice enough.

One day while we were texting she decided that because of the things she loved about me, the hair, guitar and all, then I absolutely MUST be a future drug addict/loser and she could no longer stand talking to me. This was after she had sent me all kinds of naughty texts and pictures the previous night, without any kind of prompt from me. By this point there was a red flag raised so high above all of this that I attempted to cut her off from me completely. Fast forward through a week of getting either awkward messages on Facebook or even more awkward text messages and I was getting pretty sick of this. I kept picturing the woman from Misery.... 

Not wanting to have my ankles broken over cinder blocks with a mallet, I told her point blank that this was getting really ugly and changed most of my contact information. Luckily she got the message. Hopefully she solved whatever issue was making her act so strangely, or at least hopefully she isn't lurking on this thread right now.... 

My .45 comment was only in half-jest. The creepers are definitely out there :laughing:


----------



## saibot (May 21, 2012)

Another European! Now, let us do silly and strange European things to confound these people!

Also, your description of cyber sex totally reminds me of Al Pacino's epic monologue in The Devil's Advocate.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

saibot said:


> I smell a chance to get in touch with my feminine side and wear lingerie...
> 
> 
> On a more serious note, @_Spades_: I am not actually sure I am seeking at the moment, I am confused like that, but I would definitely not mind having a new relationship.


This is the second comment I have seen with that subject from you. I am beginning to suspect a subconscious pattern. 

Annnyyyhow. I may as well point out that I am in this thread for the same reason most others are (or for you that are not single, you probably popped in to laugh at us). But yeah, 18, male, and single. At the same time, I really don't see this sausage fest going anywhere.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Spades said:


> Why is it that only a relationship can provide this? I have a deep emotional bond to my close friends, including people I have been with in the past. I'm genuinely curious why people feel this need because I don't feel it. I don't mean to offend =)


I would also like to understand my need for a relationship. Since I have no experience, I ultimately can't be sure what is the main driving force toward that desire. The need for sex is definitely a variable in the equation since it is impossible to acquire outside of a relationship without doing things that are very regrettable. Companionship/close intimate bonding is also a possible driving force. Some might debate whether it is possible outside of a relationship(friends). But I have no idea, might figure it out much later in life or might never know. Could be a hundred other things involved also. 

Of course the possibility of being single my whole life is a high possibility at this point. I am not trying to be negative here and I am aware I maybe over thinking everything. But I am not the only out of my friends having this problem. They have a bit more experience with relationships and dating and have some form of ambition. But lack confidence and self esteem. I on the other hand have a bit more self esteem(despite not sounding like it) and confidence(when social anxiety and depression are under somewhat control) but I have no real ambition and don't really care(or really know what it is) for it.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Spades said:


> So by "friends with benefits" you mean like cyber sex?


After the Eurovision yesterday, that comment reminded me of this.



> Do you wanna be more than just a friend?
> Do you wanna play cyber-sex again?
> If you wanna come to my house
> Then click me with your mouse


----------



## saibot (May 21, 2012)

Signify said:


> This is the second comment I have seen with that subject from you. I am beginning to suspect a subconscious pattern.


What are you implying, good sir?


----------



## Sali (Feb 9, 2011)

Spades said:


> I appreciate your efforts, but some people prefer to be single, especially when they move a lot due to their schooling/career.
> 
> I'm curious, for all of you out there who are "seeking"; what is your motivation? Are you missing something from your lives which only a partner could somehow magically fulfill? Happiness comes from within yourself and yourself only. (Though I agree, sex is best obtained from an external source ^_~)


To be honest I thought this was some sort of joke thread. D: 

The people I date are usually friendships that blossom and things of that sort. So to be a bit more truthful about things here, the things I would want from a relationship would be a reliable source of support and sex. I won't sacrifice my independence for it though. Hmmmm, interesting thoughts.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

saibot said:


> What are you implying, good sir?


Why nothing my dear chap. Nothing at all.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Signify said:


> At the same time, I really don't see this sausage fest going anywhere.


Speak for yourself! I happen to love sausage fests.  But I guess your hell is my heaven so..



JoetheBull said:


> I would also like to understand my need for a relationship. Since I have no experience, I ultimately can't be sure what is the main driving force toward that desire. The need for sex is definitely a variable in the equation since it is impossible to acquire outside of a relationship without doing things that are very regrettable. Companionship/close intimate bonding is also a possible driving force. Some might debate whether it is possible outside of a relationship(friends). But I have no idea, might figure it out much later in life or might never know. Could be a hundred other things involved also.
> 
> Of course the possibility of being single my whole life is a high possibility at this point. I am not trying to be negative here and I am aware I maybe over thinking everything. But I am not the only out of my friends having this problem. They have a bit more experience with relationships and dating and have some form of ambition. But lack confidence and self esteem. I on the other hand have a bit more self esteem(despite not sounding like it) and confidence(when social anxiety and depression are under somewhat control) but I have no real ambition and don't really care(or really know what it is) for it.





Hruberen said:


> The kind that I can act on, with friends it all just feels like it's in my imagination. The ability to let out your passion and emotion in physical acts that are adept at channeling those emotions are generally in the realm of relationships. With a female friend, you're not sure if she has the same emotional connection to you as you do her, while as a girlfriend you would still not be certain, but would be a lot more sure.
> 
> Losing control to the blind pleasure that some acts in a relationship can cause is bliss, seeing your partner and having your heart beat 10x faster, doing things for them and seeing the joy of happiness light up in their eyes, making them the envy of every other person in the community: these are things that are accomplished with a strong emotional bond in a relationship.


Wow. What did we do to make you ever feel you have to explain yourselves? You don't have to justify wanting a relationship. Relationships are beautiful things and I bet you two have lots of love to give. A person would be lucky to have you.

It's just that for me, I've had like a million of them and am personally burned out on them. I'm enjoying freedom. Wee!


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

pinkrasputin said:


> Speak for yourself! I happen to love sausage fests.  But I guess you hell is my heaven so..


Makes sense. Seriously, why is there no slang term for lots of women in the same place? I was wanting to make a witty reply including it but realized it did not exist. :/


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

@Signify Taco fest? Pussy Plethora? Estrogen Extravaganza? Okay, I'm stoppping here...


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> This is why there are things like "Ladies' Night". Give us $1 drinks and no cover until 10 pm, and we are SO there....and sloppy drunk.
> 
> It's win/win. (Minus the the vomit on your shoes and the whole falling asleep on the toilet thing.)


That is _so _hawt!


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Signify said:


> Makes sense. Seriously, why is there no slang term for lots of women in the same place? I was wanting to make a witty reply including it but realized it did not exist. :/


I believe the female equivalent is "a group of beautiful and intelligent women". :wink:


----------



## saibot (May 21, 2012)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> @_Signify_ *Taco fest*? Pussy Plethora? Estrogen Extravaganza? Okay, I'm stoppping here...


This makes me hungry AND aroused.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Edit - eh, crap, nevermind.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> @_Signify_ Taco fest? Pussy Plethora? Estrogen Extravaganza? Okay, I'm stoppping here...


I meant a commonly used slang phrase....(as glorious as Estrogen Extravaganza sounds). Oh, and I am stealing that one for future use.



pinkrasputin said:


> I believe the female equivalent is "a group of beautiful and intelligent women".











Lol.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

I have to say. I am rather enjoying the benefits of being single at the moment. Though all the random sex can get a bit tiring at times. I have found that I have more free time, and more spare cash.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

saibot said:


> This makes me hungry AND aroused.


Spoken like a true MAN!


----------



## saibot (May 21, 2012)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Spoken like a true MAN!


Well, nobody took me up on my offer to play a fine young lady for you, so I might as well bring some balance back.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

Why aren't doubles allowed?


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

@atypeofuser Nonsense! Doubles for everyone!!! Maybe it will help loosen us all up.


----------



## infinitewisdom (Jan 23, 2011)

Spades said:


> I appreciate your efforts, but some people prefer to be single, especially when they move a lot due to their schooling/career.
> 
> I'm curious, for all of you out there who are "seeking"; what is your motivation? Are you missing something from your lives which only a partner could somehow magically fulfill? Happiness comes from within yourself and yourself only. (Though I agree, sex is best obtained from an external source ^_~)


I've accomplished everything I've ever wanted. Iam content financially and spiritually. I've traveled the world, found 389 four leaf clovers and 34 five leaf clovers. But even those havent brought me luck when it comes to finding the one thing I want to find most. That is an educated nympho chef. I wont stop searching until I find her!


----------



## Logical Ambivert Feeler (Aug 17, 2011)

infinitewisdom said:


> I've accomplished everything I've ever wanted. Iam content financially and spiritually. I've traveled the world, found 389 four leaf clovers and 34 five leaf clovers. But even those havent brought me luck when it comes to finding the one thing I want to find most. That is an educated nympho chef. I wont stop searching until I find her!


Makes sense, I'm not someone whose looking for a relationship, sometimes I dont even want one, but maybe that would change once I accomplish everything that I want to, im still young


----------



## Yardiff Bey (Jun 5, 2011)

Jennywocky said:


> Well, what the hell. OkCupid sucks, this can't be any worse.... Leave it to me to take the assignment too seriously.
> 
> .... well, that was way too much, but at least I got a lot down. There. Does that help jumpstart things?


I would guess that all internet dating sites suck. *shrug* The NZDating site is often referred to disparagingly as NZFucking.

I can't quite figure if this thread is satire or what, but it sure as hell made me laugh my ass off. XD So anyway:



> Age: 45 and look younger ... typically people think I'm in my early-to-mid thirties, have had a girl guess me younger (one said I was age 27 - she was a bit upset at learning my real age, was interested in dating me).
> 
> Sex: Yes please! Oh wait - that's further down. (/laughing) I'm a male, looking for a female.
> 
> ...


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Can I be the resident happily-forever-alone? :crazy:


Age: 23
Gender: genderqueer/non-binary (if anyone ever needs to refer to me by pronouns the proper ones to use are ey/em/eir/eirs/emself or singular they, if you please, and if you don't please you can just not talk about me)
Location: northern Indiana
Goals: Ultimate goal is to retire to live on a houseboat with my zucchini. In between now and then I would like to manage a co-op, fall in love with a community and change it in positive ways, own a couple hundred sex toys, grow a beard, dye it and the rest of my hair blue, be a sex educator, get my name legally changed to Cabbage, own some goats, have friends named Kale and Bear, be as genderfucked at humanly possible, and maybe go to college or something idk.
Religion: Alatrist
Sexual preference: I have a slight preference for feminine leaning/presenting people but I don't actually discriminate and find most people attractive. I am aromantic however, so while I'm quite happy with getting to know people and having sex, I'm am not romantically attracted to anyone nor am I the least bit interested in romantic relationships.
Education: Community college drop out, though:







Music styles: Indie rap, glam rock, powerpop, classic rock, avante garde metal, other things
Kinks: I have quite a few, sexual and non-sexual.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Signify said:


> People want what they don't have. If a job, education, and housing are secured, psychologically, love is the next step.


I agree with the first sentence. There's no order for these things (Maslow's hierarchy attempts this, but it's too simplified). Also, love and support can come from other sources (I know it's not the same thing, but I don't think "romantic love" is a need like human contact is).



Hruberen said:


> The kind that I can act on, with friends it all just feels like it's in my imagination. The ability to let out your passion and emotion in physical acts that are adept at channeling those emotions are generally in the realm of relationships. With a female friend, you're not sure if she has the same emotional connection to you as you do her, while as a girlfriend you would still not be certain, but would be a lot more sure.
> 
> Losing control to the blind pleasure that some acts in a relationship can cause is bliss, seeing your partner and having your heart beat 10x faster, doing things for them and seeing the joy of happiness light up in their eyes, making them the envy of every other person in the community: these are things that are accomplished with a strong emotional bond in a relationship.


I agree, those are wonderful things. I guess what my question was really trying to get at is the core underlying motivation and desire for this. There is a difference between being content and enjoying this when it happens, and being unhappy because one is fixated on what's lacking. The latter outlook usually results in disappointment in the long run, even after what one was looking for is found. (This wasn't directed at you, just my rambling =P)



JoetheBull said:


> I would also like to understand my need for a relationship. Since I have no experience, I ultimately can't be sure what is the main driving force toward that desire. The need for sex is definitely a variable in the equation since it is impossible to acquire outside of a relationship without doing things that are very regrettable. Companionship/close intimate bonding is also a possible driving force. Some might debate whether it is possible outside of a relationship(friends). But I have no idea, might figure it out much later in life or might never know. Could be a hundred other things involved also.
> 
> Of course the possibility of being single my whole life is a high possibility at this point. I am not trying to be negative here and I am aware I maybe over thinking everything. But I am not the only out of my friends having this problem. They have a bit more experience with relationships and dating and have some form of ambition. But lack confidence and self esteem. I on the other hand have a bit more self esteem(despite not sounding like it) and confidence(when social anxiety and depression are under somewhat control) but I have no real ambition and don't really care(or really know what it is) for it.


Fair enough, human curiosity is definitely a factor. Meaningful sex and companionship... I personally think can be obtained outside relationships, but that might not be true for everyone. Hopefully you aren't just being negative =) It's a common mistake for something to seem impossible at a certain point in our lives, while not realizing how much and how quickly things can change in the future.



KindOfBlue06 said:


> @_Signify_ Taco fest? Pussy Plethora? Estrogen Extravaganza? Okay, I'm stoppping here...


My personal favourite: The double slit experiment!


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

saibot said:


> So I heard you need more wimminz...
> 
> Ignore the symbol below my avatar. I look damn good in a skirt, promise.


Sound like my kind of gal!


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

Signify said:


> Makes sense. Seriously, why is there no slang term for lots of women in the same place? I was wanting to make a witty reply including it but realized it did not exist. :/


It's called a cabbage fest, you can thank urban dictionary for that one


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Spades said:


> I agree with the first sentence. There's no order for these things (Maslow's hierarchy attempts this, but it's too simplified). Also, love and support can come from other sources (I know it's not the same thing, but I don't think "romantic love" is a need like human contact is).


I couldn't agree with you more regarding the first part of that. I believe that romantic love is sort of a need, but I don't believe romantic love has any objective definition. Love languages, types of love and individual preference must muddy these waters somewhat (at least in my mind).





> I agree, those are wonderful things. I guess what my question was really trying to get at is the core underlying motivation and desire for this. There is a difference between being content and enjoying this when it happens, and being unhappy because one is fixated on what's lacking. The latter outlook usually results in disappointment in the long run, even after what one was looking for is found. (This wasn't directed at you, just my rambling =P)


When I was a kid, I remember being taught by my schoolteachers that dedication, focus and single mindedness are all admirable traits. Now I think that everything has pros and cons. Focussing on what you don't have breeds bitterness and you put your goal on a pedestal. Whereas, as I learned, to my slight peril, my father was right: "do you think that upon achievement, the desire vanishes?"





> Fair enough, human curiosity is definitely a factor. Meaningful sex and companionship... I personally think can be obtained outside relationships, but that might not be true for everyone. Hopefully you aren't just being negative =) It's a common mistake for something to seem impossible at a certain point in our lives, while not realizing how much and how quickly things can change in the future.


I agree with you almost 100%, but I'm much more cynical about this particular issue. I'm rather non traditional, and advocate for individual freedom. But personally, I will want to not just settle in a relationship at some point, I'll even want to get married (at some distant point in the future). This is because marriage conveys a whole host of automatic legal rights and privileges which I touched upon in the "why get married" thread. Realistically, this makes your life easier, more secure and manageable. That said, right now, I don't need those particular rights and privileges, so I'm happy relaxing, fulfilling personal goals, hanging out with my loving friends and family etc. 

I strongly believe that only you can make your time meaningful.


----------



## Adrianl (Apr 12, 2012)

So lets give this a try:

Age: 21

Gender: Male

Location: Romania

Goals: *thinks of taking over the world... again...*. I'm not sure I can successfully complete this field without either updating it constantly or writing a whole essay cause my goals just seem to keep on changing... Except the taking over the world part! *lol*

Religion: (To be continued)

Sexual Preference: Young Cute Blondes... :laughing: So.. Women!

Education: Currently a Computer Science Undergrad.

Music: Basically, anything that has a minimum amount of melody, with emphasis on those that belong to some specific chords!

Kinks: (So is it an INTP trait to leave the work speak for itself ?) Yeah, I'll save these for the ones actually interested. :tongue:



Did I leave something out ?  Hope not.


----------



## JigglyJello (Apr 19, 2012)

This is actually pretty tempting to do. :laughing:


----------



## saibot (May 21, 2012)

Sonny said:


> Sound like my kind of gal!


Someone bit! You won't be dissapointed! I just can't resist a sweet ENTP hunk!

So how do you like the skirts to be? Short or long? With or without stockings?


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

Spades said:


> I agree with the first sentence. There's no order for these things (Maslow's hierarchy attempts this, but it's too simplified). Also, love and support can come from other sources (I know it's not the same thing, but I don't think "romantic love" is a need like human contact is).


But romantic love is so much more fun (assuming the impending drama likely to follow does not take place >.>).


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Signify said:


> People want what they don't have. If a job, education, and housing are secured, psychologically, love is the next step.


I don't fully agree with this. I have what I want. If I don't have what I want, I go out and get it.

And btw, I believe I am responsible for my own happiness. So that is not really something that comes from the outside. 


*************
UPDATE: I rescheduled my dates instead of posting in this forum. Lol. Still no blowing.:laughing:


SINGLE TALK DATING ADVICE: The only thing bad about casual dating is when you forget or don't know their names. I hate introducing waitresses to the wrong man. This is a sign that one needs to "slim the choices down". My Ne has a hard time with that and not staying "open" about my choices and new input. I tried to put a limit like "3 only" and that eventually expanded into "5 only" but then my Ne busted down that wall too. :dry:

SOLUTIONating people with the same name is a REALLY good idea. Also, it is very important that after you write a text, confirm who the receiver is before hitting "send" button. Oh the horror when I've failed to do this. :frustrating: There are also applications in iphone that will allow you to organize your appointments :wink:​
DATING SITES: I will say this again, if any of you are on free dating sights. Gross! Get off of them. They are just one step above nasty craigslist. You pay for quality. And there is more possibility you will find someone who can make a commitment. Now it won't filter out all bad eggs, but married types, desperate rebounders, and swingers slow down their impulsivity to post when they realize they have to bust out a credit card. 

Now even Match.com has turned into more of a dating sight as opposed relationship site. It's frustrated a few more serious minded types who can only see one person at at time, so they have payed the extra to go on EHarmony. However, even my nerdier guy friends are saying they are finally getting lots of "bites" from women on Match. Tis the season right now (summer). 

Now like I said, Eharmony is more money and the process takes longer. I know a couple of people who found their life partner's there. It really does match up your values. There is a huge screening process. But it is not for someone who lacks patience or needs a quick fix. 

MEN: Stop self deprecating in your profile. I have already seen it in this thread. Telling us how much weight you lost or need to lose is a turn-off. We don't need to hear that. And you don't need to scream out your insecurities on a profile. If you don't like you, or don't think you're good enough, why should we? Just own it and stay on the positive about yourself. Don't tear yourselves down before someone has a chance to meet you. Low self esteem is not "cute". 

Anyway, the more you pay, the better quality you get. And the more likely a person will have a job and an income. But if you just want a quick shot in the arm and want to play russian roulette in STD soup on sites like Craigslist go for it. But proceed with caution.

And if you are on a dating site and you are one of those who throw tantrums and throw things because the opposite sex isn't responding right away- get off dating sites. You shouldn't be on one. Go and work on yourself and be the best you can be. Go and become all you ever wanted and are at the happiest point in your life, _then_ come back to the site and make a profile. Others actions won't affect you so deeply and you know that you are already happy with or without someone.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

I love how over 1500 people have looked at this thread, but only 133 have posted in it. I find that _very_ interesting.


----------



## alexande (Jan 8, 2012)

Chipps said:


> I love how over 1500 people have looked at this thread, but only 133 have posted in it. I find that _very_ interesting.


*INTP peeks around* nope nothing good going on here :tongue:


----------



## Svensenberg (May 13, 2012)

@*laney, *I hereby declare your INTP singles experiment a failure. You tried buddy :happy:


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

laney said:


> Come on people, let's get it popping. Age, gender, location, goals, religion, sexual preference, education, music styles, kinks... * runs on and on with my J-ness *


24, near 25yo male.
South central TX
Goals: get back to me on this one. I don't care to list just earning degrees, etc.
Religion: Christian, non-denom.
Bisexual/demi
some college, currently-ish attending
If it's not contemporary country and certain pop and rap, it's fine with me.
Ask me 'bout kinks.

To me those are just details of me, not all of me.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

My sister is actually an eHarmony success story -- a happy little Christian ISFJ who got paired up with a happy little Christian ISTJ. 

And honestly, they're very happy and well-matched.


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

I wish I had a bunch of brothers/ sisters I could hook up with you Guys. You're all such a decent bunch. Be my brother-husband?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Yardiff Bey said:


> Non-smoker, and I stay away from four-twenty. (In fact, four V energy drinks are the hardest I've ever taken.)


 Wow. You have cyber _and_ real possibilities! Oh yeah.. but then there's those oceans and stuff that might complicate things. Shoot. :frustrating:

And I must add that even though I don't like to smoke anything, I will partake in my medical alcohol.:happy: 



> Ah, the good old days! Someone drops into a chatroom and goes "A/S/L?", the mod's would usually kick them out.
> 
> It got so bad in a few channels that I was a mod, I wrote a mirc script. Anyone who typed out A/S/L or some variant got kick-banned automatically with the following message:
> 
> ...


Oh. Are we doing something bad here?


----------



## Yardiff Bey (Jun 5, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> Wow. You have cyber _and_ real possibilities! Oh yeah.. but then there's those oceans and stuff that might complicate things. Shoot. :frustrating:


I should have said - skin-on-skin action only! =)



> And I must add that even though I don't like to smoke anything, I will partake in my medical alcohol.:happy:


Medicinal alcohol is expected and encouraged. I have the occasional medicinal sip of my own.



> Oh. Are we doing something bad here?


Not sure...hmmm...NAH! It's a riot. XD


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

I realized I never filled out the "questionnaire"

Age: 28

Gender: F

Location: California Central Coast

Goals: Be happy to go to work every day, make enough money to be comfortable, and share in fun adventures with a best friend with benefits.

Religion: not really a fan of religion, but if I had to pick one, Taoism

Sexual preference: Strictly dickly

Education: I'm a super senior, heading into my final year of my BS in Communication Design (emphasis Web Design) and minor in Psychology.

Music styles: I prefer rock, electronic (trance, house, dubstep, psy)

Kinks: I don't really know... I'm down for someone to help me find out =]]

Smoker/Non-Smoker: Cannabis Chiefer


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

possiBri said:


> I realized I never filled out the "questionnaire"
> 
> Age: 28
> 
> ...


Wow! We're neighbors! We should go and wreak havoc!


Oh and I haven't filled out my questionaire either. Here goes:

Age: 65 and I am missing all my front teeth (But that only makes me better in bed ifyaknowwhatImean :wink

Gender: F

Location: In your mouth

Goals: Qualifying for Boston Marathon 12/12 (I don't mess around talking about my goals)

Religion: Virtuous Non-believer

Sexual Preference: The one where you put my legs on your shoulders

Education: Bachelors. Currently working on my PHD in HMIDK (How Much I Don't Know).

Music: That's mah degree.

Kinks: Great Group. My favorite song by them goes "Lo lo lo lo lola.."

NON-Smoker: I'm a vocalist , I won't dare burn my throat and ruin my career. Also, I teach fitness and am a poster child for it. No way am I going to put my health or my marathon finish times at risk. Also, I don't want yellow skin. 

*Pot Smokers: I will be the death of you. Just when you're all low and shizz, I'll start talking. I'm incredibly active. You will look at my mouth and be amazed. It is at this point, you will _beg_ me to take a hit. I won't. I don't like it. And just when you're ready to relax and want to share you're amazing snickers bar with me, I will want to go swimming or something. Do not contact me for your own sanity. 

But then again I'm 65 and not looking to hook up on PerC. Just wanna be yall's friends. roud:


----------



## alexande (Jan 8, 2012)

pinkrasputin said:


> Goals: Qualifying for Boston Marathon 12/12 (I don't mess around talking about my goals)
> 
> you will _beg_ me to take a hit. I won't. I don't like it.


Cannabis makes you run faster, just throwing it out there.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

alexande said:


> Cannabis makes you run faster, just throwing it out there.


Bronchial dilation ftw!


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

alexande said:


> Cannabis makes you run faster, just throwing it out there.


No it really doesn't. Not unless there is a giant bag of Doritos at the finish line.


----------



## alexande (Jan 8, 2012)

pinkrasputin said:


> No it really doesn't. Not unless there is a giant bag of Doritos at the finish line.


Being high allows you to consume more fuel and sleep longer. This allows better protein synthesis and muscle repair, leading to faster running. Why do you think Jamaican's light up the Olympics :wink:
@Spades Bronchial dilation is only applicable if smoked.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Note: I am happily attached and am not interested in other romantic ventures unless you're incredibly hot, a tigress in the sack, bend like bamboo and cook like Julia Childs.

Age: 38 

Gender: M

Location: SoCal

Goals: figuring out what I want to be when I grow up

Religion: I've recently come to realize and accept that I'm either an ultra-skeptical agnostic or an atheist, but I'm not militant about it

Sexual Preference: Soft, wet, warm, and looks like a map of Tasmania

Education: Law degree. Sallie Mae was (and continues to be) the most expensive date I've ever had...and I'm thinking about going back to school. 

Music: Just about everything, but I always ultimately run home to blues. 

Kinks: Usually my mid-back after I fuck her brains out. My calves sometimes cramp too when we reach that special moment. We all have our crosses to bear. 

Smoker: Basically non, though I have been known to dabble in the (very) occasional pipe filled with black cavendish aromatic on a summer evening, or perhaps a cigar. For some reason, nothing gets my Ne flowing like watching pipe smoke slowly dissipating on a still night. Don't worry, I don't start talking like Thurston Howell III.

Fun fact: I've never smoked pot or done any illegal drugs. No, not once. The FL face zombie has only reinforced that this has been the right path.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

alexande said:


> Being high allows you to consume more fuel and sleep longer. This allows better protein synthesis and muscle repair, leading to faster running.


LMAO at your creative justification.

So basically all you told me is that consuming more fuel and sleeping longer aids in muscle repair.


----------



## Yardiff Bey (Jun 5, 2011)

Damn, I forgot to put my number up! I'll never make it on this interwebs-dating-thingy! >_<

So here it is: 1-900-FUK-A-LOT

(That's the male equivalent of the female: 1-900-PINK-BITS so y'all know - it cost me a bundle to get, so call me, it's only $299.00 a minute.)


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

redmanXNTP said:


> Kinks: Usually my mid-back after I fuck her brains out. *My calves sometimes cramp *too when we reach that special moment. We all have our crosses to bear.


Bananas or dried apricots will help with that.


----------



## alexande (Jan 8, 2012)

pinkrasputin said:


> So basically all you told me is that consuming more fuel and sleeping longer aids in muscle repair.
> 
> LMAO at your logic.


I have seen the results in applied science over a broad range of test subjects with controls. While more research does need to be done in this area, I'm quite convinced its a performance enhancing substance.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> Bananas or dried apricots will help with that.


Good lord! I'm already using enough props as it is!


----------



## marked174 (Feb 24, 2010)

redmanXNTP said:


> Good lord! I'm already using enough props as it is!


Just prop up the props with moar props!


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

redmanXNTP said:


> Good lord! I'm already using enough props as it is!


I'm sorry *sad face* Is it your age?


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> Bananas or dried apricots will help with that.


do you pile the bananas before rubbing it on the calves? =x how do you even mash apricots?


----------



## saibot (May 21, 2012)

marked174 said:


> Just prop up the props with moar props!


Yo dawg! We put a banana in your dildo, so you can stay healthy while dicking your girl.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Yardiff Bey said:


> Damn, I forgot to put my number up! I'll never make it on this interwebs-dating-thingy! >_<
> 
> So here it is: 1-900-FUK-A-LOT


I'll admit, you got me a little worked up thinking about this skin-on-skin thing. So I dialed this number, hoping you would slide your Americanized accent deep inside my ear. 

All I got was some bitch telling me my horoscope. :sad:


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

This thread frightens me to some degree....

But... I can't... leave....


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> slide your Americanized accent deep inside my ear.


What the fuck did I just read?!


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Ziwosa said:


> What the fuck did I just read?!


A subliminal message.


----------



## Yardiff Bey (Jun 5, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> I'll admit, you got me a little worked up thinking about this skin-on-skin thing. So I dialed this number, hoping you would slide your Americanized accent deep inside my ear.
> 
> All I got was some bitch telling me my horoscope. :sad:


I'll kill that telecom company for messing me around. They gave me the wrong number! V_V

It should be: 1-900-FUCK-A-LOT - remember, only $299.00 a minute! Get in quick while it still lasts!

Remember darling, my subliminal Americanized accent is just waiting to slide into your ear!


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Yardiff Bey said:


> I'll kill that telecom company for messing me around. They gave me the wrong number! V_V
> 
> It should be: 1-900-FUCK-A-LOT - remember, only $299.00 a minute! Get in quick while it still lasts!
> 
> Remember darling, my subliminal Americanized accent is just waiting to slide into your ear!


Dial another similar number, put it up to your other ear, and you'll have double penetration.


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

redmanXNTP said:


> Dial another similar number, put it up to your other ear, and you'll have double penetration.


Get your friend on conference and you've got yourself an orgy.


----------



## Adrianl (Apr 12, 2012)

JamieBond said:


> Get your friend on conference and you've got yourself an orgy.


So that's what Google Hangouts were for! :laughing:


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

This thread is so dirty!


----------



## Yardiff Bey (Jun 5, 2011)

SillaSY said:


> This thread is so dirty!


All the better for your sensual pleasure, my dear... 

Hmm, we should have a "Dirty, Filthy, and Erotic" thread.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Yardiff Bey said:


> All the better for your sensual pleasure, my dear...
> 
> *Hmm, we should have a "Dirty, Filthy, and Erotic" thread.*


Why thank you, Sir! Okay, you lead the way and make that thread NOW! ;D


----------



## Yardiff Bey (Jun 5, 2011)

SillaSY said:


> Why thank you, Sir! Okay, you lead the way and make that thread NOW! ;D


Hahahahah! I'm not quite sure how to start it, actually... :downcast:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Yardiff Bey said:


> Hmm, we should have a "Dirty, Filthy, and Erotic" thread.


Pfft. That's usually any thread I'm in. We really don't need a separate thread for that. There is tons of that in this forum. I hate the obvious ones. The goal is to have an erotic agenda under the guise of something like................. a singles thread. Why do you think @redmanXNTP keeps coming in here? He isn't even single. :wink:


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> Pfft. That's usually any thread I'm in. We really don't need a separate thread for that. There is tons of that in this forum. I hate the obvious ones. The goal is to have an erotic agenda under the guise of something like................. a singles thread. Why do you think @_redmanXNTP_ keeps coming in here? He isn't even single. :wink:


Just think of me as your flaming gay friend. I'm "safe". Every girl needs one.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

redmanXNTP said:


> Just think of me as your flaming gay friend. I'm "safe". Every girl needs one.


Honey, I already have tons of straight "gay" men friends. But I do need you to here to bounce my childish and often slutty humor off of. 

Wow. My computer is trying to tell me that slutty isn't a word. Slutty, slutty, slutty, slutty... Hahaha it's going crazy.


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> Why do you think @redmanXNTP keeps *coming* in here? He isn't even single. :wink:


What was it that brought you to climax, redman? I'm taking notes... and since you keep _coming_ in here, I assume you're getting the most out of the thread and prob have a good idea of what works and what doesn't.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> Honey, I already have tons of straight "gay" men friends. But I do need you to here to bounce my childish and often slutty humor off of.
> 
> Wow. My computer is trying to tell me that slutty isn't a word. Slutty, slutty, slutty, slutty... Hahaha it's going crazy.


Bounce away, darling. It's comfortable in the gutter. I like it down here.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

JamieBond said:


> Get your friend on conference and you've got yourself an orgy.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

possiBri said:


> What was it that brought you to climax, redman? I'm taking notes... and since you keep _coming_ in here, I assume you're getting the most out of the thread and prob have a good idea of what works and what doesn't.


I like my entendre like I like my women, dirty and two at a time...


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

redmanXNTP said:


> Bounce away, darling. It's comfortable in the gutter. I like it down here.


Hey. I had an orgasm yesterday and got a cramp in my right calf. I thought of you.


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> Hey. I had an orgasm yesterday and got a cramp in my right calf. I thought of you.


which is almost as bad as almost giving yourself a concussion when you forget that there's a headboard... behind your head... OW.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

JamieBond said:


> which is almost as bad as almost giving yourself a concussion when you forget that there's a headboard... behind your head... OW.


Last month I gave myself a headache upon orgasm. But my girlfriend said that happened to her too while she was doing herself. She told me that it's because I held my breath. So watch out. Doing yourself can be dangerous. Lol

Yesterday, I ran 9 miles in high heat. Electrolyte replacement is very important for sexual activity.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

@pageofadiary FINALLY!!! Another INFP in this thread!!! After all the _Forever Alone_ talk that goes on in the INFP forum, I figured there'd be more flocking to this thread. Way to keep the dream alive!


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

L said:


> I don't understand why you call some of them at all


Well, Bald men are my kryptonite. And I tend to fall for arrogant assholes without a doubt. But I think I'll eventually ruin Boring Man's zen.


----------



## pageofadiary (Jan 3, 2011)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> @pageofadiary FINALLY!!! Another INFP in this thread!!! After all the _Forever Alone_ talk that goes on in the INFP forum, I figured there'd be more flocking to this thread. Way to keep the dream alive!


Haha! Just trying to keep hope alive! 

It would be cool to read their profiles as well. They probably don't even know about this thread. :dry:


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> Actually, I do give the men I date nicknames, but they don't know their nicknames I have for them. That's part of the problem. Their nicknames are: Bald, Arrogant Asshole, Deployed, Boring Buddha, The Hippy, and Marathon Man. My friends all know who I'm talking about because that's all I refer to them as. I just don't know what to call these men to their face.


During sex, "Oh Baby" tends to be just fine. It's certainly kept me out of trouble...

(I've got the scene from A Fish Called Wanda in my head now where he's fumbling over "Wendy", his wife's name, and "Wanda".)


----------



## Logical Ambivert Feeler (Aug 17, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> Hey Ladies! I find the OP @_Logical Ambivert Feeler_, incredibly doable. If I were younger, I would totally tap that and nail that baby shut. Therefore he is now our Featured Single Mingle Member!
> 
> 
> 
> Dogpile!!!


Hey, age is just a number....let's get into a dogpile and i'll make you feel like a (legal) teenager again


----------



## Logical Ambivert Feeler (Aug 17, 2011)

redmanXNTP said:


> I second that. If I was gay and retarded, I'd be all over that too!


What you mean retarded


----------



## Logical Ambivert Feeler (Aug 17, 2011)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> @_pageofadiary_ FINALLY!!! Another INFP in this thread!!! After all the _Forever Alone_ talk that goes on in the INFP forum, I figured there'd be more flocking to this thread. Way to keep the dream alive!


An INFP started this thread


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

redmanXNTP said:


> During sex, "Oh Baby" tends to be just fine. It's certainly kept me out of trouble...
> 
> (I've got the scene from A Fish Called Wanda in my head now where he's fumbling over "Wendy", his wife's name, and "Wanda".)


I tend to date men with same first name. It makes it WAY easier calling out names in bed. I'm looking for another "Mike" is there a Mike out there? I promise I'll make you feel really special. :wink:



Logical Ambivert Feeler said:


> Hey, age is just a number....let's get into a dogpile and i'll make you feel like a (legal) teenager again


That's effing hot. I might be hung over enough to take you up on that. Lol You are such a cutie. Sigh..

I think the womenz would _love_ to play doctor with you.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> I tend to date men with same first name. It makes it WAY easier calling out names in bed. I'm looking for another "Mike" is there a Mike out there? I promise I'll make you feel really special. :wink:


Call me any name you want me to, "Baby". 

True story, speaking of this: I was out in a first date with this girl in grad school. We're about 30 minutes in, talking pretty comfortably, and she happens to say as an aside to some story she's telling me that, "I'm terrible with names." 

I said, "Oh, that must be why you've been calling me [redmanXNTP, in other words, my real name]."

She turned white as a ghost for several seconds before I gave her my special redmanXNTP Shitty Smile™.

So you see, I'm not just an idick - I do it in real life to peoples' faces too.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

redmanXNTP said:


> Call me any name you want me to, "Baby".
> 
> True story, speaking of this: I was out in a first date with this girl in grad school. We're about 30 minutes in, talking pretty comfortably, and she happens to say as an aside to some story she's telling me that, "I'm terrible with names."
> 
> ...


To be honest, that would probably make me fall in love.

I <3 arrogant assholes. I <3 dicks. :blushed:


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> To be honest, that would probably make me fall in love.
> 
> I <3 arrogant assholes. I <3 dicks. :blushed:


I know.10characters


----------



## JigglyJello (Apr 19, 2012)

If I was comfortable enough being on a dating website I don't see why this would be much more of a step out there. Though I would want someone who I could actually meet in person. 

Well, this could be interesting or not. Lets give it a shot. *:tongue:

Age: *19

*Gender: *Female!

*Height: *5'2"

*Location:* Seattle, WA

*Goals: *Make deep connections with others. I guess one of my dreams would be to meet someone I could be in love with and be compatible with. Live in a cute apartment/condo in downtown and adopt a couple of pets. Once I graduate and have a stable job I hope that I'm still participating in various volunteer jobs like I am today. Really, I just want to live a life where I can lay down on the grass and feel like everything is all right.

*Religion:* Not something I do.

*Sexual preference: *I ♥ men. 

*Education:* Starting college. Hope to find a career that's animal-related.

*Music styles: *I like Alternative, Rock, Pop, and Indie generally. Though I give most music styles a chance. 

*Kinks: *Wait, is this like bad stuff about myself or kinky stuff? If we're talking about the latter I'm pretty normal. Doesn't mean I can't be passionate though. :blushed:

*Smoker/Non-Smoker:* Non-Smoker


----------



## Logical Ambivert Feeler (Aug 17, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> I tend to date men with same first name. It makes it WAY easier calling out names in bed. I'm looking for another "Mike" is there a Mike out there? I promise I'll make you feel really special. :wink:
> 
> That's effing hot. I might be hung over enough to take you up on that. Lol You are such a cutie. Sigh..
> 
> I think the womenz would _love_ to play doctor with you.


If only the women I knew were as liberated as you


----------



## shewhobabbles (Sep 13, 2011)

RedFraggle said:


> Wtf happened to this thread. I saw page 29 and thought oooo the last post is always good. Then I see dry desert. Womp womp. I bet everyone is stoked that Red Fraggle is here?? :laughing: If someone finds another dippie like me with a fraggle you will not get cyber relations but two cyber high fives. Way better if you ask me.












Seriously dude, I'm totes Mokey.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Logical Ambivert Feeler said:


> If only the women I knew were as liberated as you


 @pinkrasputin is not liberated- I keep her in my basement.


----------



## marked174 (Feb 24, 2010)

redmanXNTP said:


> @_pinkrasputin_ is not liberated- I keep her in my basement.


When you say "basement"...


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

marked174 said:


> When you say "basement"...












It gets a little drafty, but when she's good she gets a space heater. When she's bad she gets two.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

laney said:


> Come on people, let's get it popping. Age, gender, location, goals, religion, sexual preference, education, music styles, kinks... * runs on and on with my J-ness *


All the single people, all the single people, all the single people put your hands up. Lol I can write music lyrics 

Tega

I've been on this forum for a year now. It's a cool place to hang out on the net. 

Age:21

Birthday: March 9th 

Location: England, London. At the moment I'm studying in a university in Newcastle upon tyne

Goals: I'm studying a computer games design course at Northumbria University at Newcastle. I would say my life goals would be if people were to remember me when I'm not alive anymore would be to have be creative, intelligent and kind. What I'm studying seems to be aiming towards one of my goals to be creative. It good to have goals. I'm not so good at long term planning. I just mostly go with the flow. 

Religion: I'm a christian. I've been one my whole life. I want to know Jesus more for myself rather than realising I grew up with the tradition of going to church. I feel I don't know Jesus for myself. 

Sexual Preference: I'm into animals. Lol just joking I'm into Females. 

Education: Studying Computer Games Design at Northumbria University at Newcastle. I've completed university now. Thinking of my future after university. 

Music Styles: I'm into Hiphop, Rnb and Rap. Nowadays I think I'm mostly into Rnb a bit more. I like some rock and other genres as well. I'm into video games music. I love Sonic OST, Zelda OST and Pokemon OST. I'm like listening to instrumentals from films, tv shows too. 

Kinks: Japanese cosplay women, Super heroines, Whips, Tied up

Other Hobbies: Playing computer games, watching formula one, playing football, going to the cinema, going bowling, listening to music, surfing the net and mostly going on personality cafe. I like going on this forum. 

I like any types of females. I like women who are bubbly, friendly, kind, sweet, intelligent. Females who I would be interested in me and we have similar interests. I would date maybe an ENFP, INFP, ISFP or ENFJ. Dating an extrovert would be fun and be a challenge. I seem sometimes shy with women so dating an extrovert could bring me out of my shell.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

redmanXNTP said:


> It gets a little drafty, but when she's good she gets a space heater. When she's bad she gets two.


When you attach the clamps to my nipples, is it less likely you will turn me into a purse?

Just curious.


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> When you attach the clamps to my nimples, is it less likely you won't turn me into a purse?
> 
> Just curious.


After everything in this thread, why was this the post that turned me on?


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

Emanuel Mayer said:


> I love Tosca with all of my heart and my soul, but Tannhäuser is my favorite opera ever. I like La Traviata, La Boheme, Cavalleria Rusticana and Wagner-operas. Still, I struggle with the Ring-Circle^^ My fav opera-singer is Angela Gheorghiu, since I watched "Tosca the movie" a few years ago =)
> 
> and in addition: I am the only heterosexual guy, who likes balett  ;D (Nutcracker, Swan Lake etc) but sadly, I didnt have seen much ;/
> 
> I grew up in a very musical family, my father and my grandfather are playing organ in the church, I were in the church-choir in my village and as I moved to Berlin, I joined a gospel-choir for 4 years. My fav. instrument is the organ (queen of all instruments) and the cembalo and I hate autotune with all of my heart -.-'


Well played, dude. Your culture is way over 9000. If you were female, I'd be eating this up.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Emanuel Mayer said:


> I love Tosca with all of my heart and my soul, but Tannhäuser is my favorite opera ever. I like La Traviata, La Boheme, Cavalleria Rusticana and Wagner-operas. Still, I struggle with the Ring-Circle^^ My fav opera-singer is Angela Gheorghiu, since I watched "Tosca the movie" a few years ago =)
> 
> and in addition: I am the only heterosexual guy, who likes balett  ;D (Nutcracker, Swan Lake etc) but sadly, I didnt have seen much ;/
> 
> I grew up in a very musical family, my father and my grandfather are playing organ in the church, I were in the church-choir in my village and as I moved to Berlin, I joined a gospel-choir for 4 years. My fav. instrument is the organ (queen of all instruments) and the cembalo and I hate autotune with all of my heart -.-'


Schwing!!!!

I love Boheme of course. I have a respect for Wagner, but I'm more into the bel canto style of singing. _Carmen_ is actually in my fach in every way. And Rossini took care of us mezzos really nicely.

So you like a Romanian singer? Haha. Yes, I like her too. Have you seen her and her husband in L'elisir d'amore?

You are not the only heterosexual man who enjoys ballet. My ex husband had a true appreciation for the sport. He also thought American men were so weird with their "gay hang -ups" if you are a male dancer or enjoy ballet. But then again, my ex husband once the national ballroom champion of Romania. 

So do you play the Oregon? Mmm.. you must like Bach Cantatas? I teach voice and piano, btw. It's lovely to hear how musical your family is and what an appreciation you have.


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

pinkrasputin said:


> Gospel dub? Send or post me something.
> 
> I sang gospel for years. I want to hear this.


I'l have 2 remember to send it when im home cause most of the time on on PerC im at work and youtube and other sites like that are blocked.


----------



## Sybok (Mar 9, 2012)

I have to admit, its hard for me to find a "door" to Carmen, I know, its a very nice and great opera, but... idk, it "jumps away, when I start to try to enjoy it" -.-' Angela and Roberto played their parts in "Tosca"-The Movie, and they are great, but (sadly), my fav part (and villain ever) is Scarpia, evil and hopleless in desire for tosca (awesome played by Mr. Ruggero -.-')

Music is one of the few things, whats saving my emotional life. As I wrote in the INFJ-Thread... it brings me from the deepest darkness to the highest mountains, from the void to the bliss... and whats bringing me up is: there are songs, you never heard until now. dont give up, try to live as long as its possible 

Sadly I dont play organ, but I love to listen to it. I share that with my father (we exchange youtube-videos from organs "oh look 64ft!!!!! 128ft!!!) ;D I possess only a 15 year old keyboard^^ (and a flute and a fife -.-) 

Wagner is... very emotional music for me and one of the things, its hard to listen to for me is, that the libretto is in german and one of the things, I love about italian opera, I am not distracted by the words, thats a "serious" problem with me^^.

besides opera and classics, I often enjoy as I wrote (?) also progressive rock (its complex, I love complex music) and -.-' metal (the harder, the better, its silenting my mind) . There is not much music, I dont like. I prefer complicated, complex music. when I am listen to music, I become slightly obsessed with maybe a song or a album for, well 1-2 weeks, and then its over. My last musical obsessen (redface-alert) was a nice young singer of the 80s, I didnt know until june 12 -.- (all of you know her, I just lived on the wrong side of the iron wall until 89^^) Debbie Gibson with "Lost in your eyes" ;'D


----------



## Rakshasa (May 26, 2012)

I don't know how to describe what I want, dude. What I can say is that I want her now. I want real intimacy. I want truth. I want someone who won't get in the way of all my petty little goals in life, but will make them better. I want a partner-in-crime as I travel the world, and set fire to the minds of all I encounter. I want someone to guard and comfort my chaotic emotional self, and still able and willing to challenge my conquering and aggressive intellectual self. Also; funny is good.

Too much to ask for, I know.


----------



## Sybok (Mar 9, 2012)

@Rakshasa: nice written and I know, what you want to say: its very good and... as I think way too often: I want much and I will give much.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Rakshasa said:


> I don't know how to describe what I want, dude.


Who is "dude"?


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm a homosexual settled in the middle of the bible belt of White Settlement, Texas.

Every day for me is a personal struggle of whether I should be working on my pick-up lines honed to my more exotic tastes, or developing my survival skills.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Zippy BawBaw said:


> I'm a homosexual settled in the middle of the bible belt of White Settlement, Texas.


Damn, when can you move?

*********
So earlier in this thread I was joking about simultaneously having sex with an INTP. Then I joked that they all had low-frustration tolerance because they were getting upset not finding anyone like 2 minutes after they posted. 

So fast forward to today. Turns out someone I know is an INTP. They are cool. Now I would like to try one on for size. Or have him try me on..whatever..you get the idea. Lol. 

Now I am searching for an INTP love match. Hmmm..think I shall post in INTP forum.


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> Damn, when can you move?
> 
> *********
> So earlier in this thread I was joking about simultaneously having sex with an INTP. Then I joked that they all had low-frustration tolerance because they were getting upset not finding anyone like 2 minutes after they posted.
> ...


INTP, INTJ, ENTP, ENTJ.... listen they art all people full of amazingness, with impenetrable depths of knowledge and tons of commentary. I have 2 in my collection. They keep me sane. Or maybe they shelter me from the knowledge that I'm actually insane...


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

JamieBond said:


> INTP, INTJ, ENTP, ENTJ.... listen they art all people full of amazingness, with impenetrable depths of knowledge and tons of commentary. I have 2 in my collection. They keep me sane. Or maybe they shelter me from the knowledge that I'm actually insane...


I've done those others already. I need an INTP in a long term relationship. Then I can come back here and report my findings once it's over. :happy:

And you would never have to sell this ENFP girl on an INTJ.:wink:


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> I've done those others already. I need an INTP in a long term relationship. Then I can come back here and report my findings once it's over. :happy:
> 
> And you would never have to sell this ENFP girl on an INTJ.:wink:


I didn't know Ps did long-term.. huh!! You learn something new every day.

(^^ I kid, I kid, I swear)


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

JamieBond said:


> I didn't know Ps did long-term.. huh!! You learn something new every day.
> 
> (^^ I kid, I kid, I swear)


You're a fellow P so you can talk like that.

And even if you weren't you can still talk like that. Lol. I tend to do long term with fellow "Ps" because we are both shitty about slamming the door. 

And I did put my Pness disclaimer in there when I already spoke of my "long term relationship" "ending". Hahahaha.

And I've served for 8 years in a relationship before. So I can be a long termer. I don't kill possibilities even within myself.


----------



## Rakshasa (May 26, 2012)

pinkrasputin said:


> Who is "dude"?


"dude" is just a more personal version of -Insert name of reader here.- I figure if I'm going to post about something as personal as romance, then I should also attempt a touch of 'personal' text. At least as much as can be made apparent on a forum. I hope that was clear.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Zippy BawBaw said:


> I'm a homosexual settled in the middle of the bible belt of White Settlement, Texas.
> 
> Every day for me is a personal struggle of whether I should be working on my pick-up lines honed to my more exotic tastes, or developing my survival skills.


Clearly you should be combining the two for optimum efficiency and entertainment. Survival pick up skills ftw.


----------



## Hunny Bunny (Jan 12, 2011)

Rakshasa said:


> "dude" is just a more personal version of -Insert name of reader here.- I figure if I'm going to post about something as personal as romance, then I should also attempt a touch of 'personal' text. At least as much as can be made apparent on a forum. I hope that was clear.


Nah... it was just kinda weird. Like you were having a conversation with someone who wasn't really there....

Lol


----------



## marked174 (Feb 24, 2010)

Evander Berry Wall, a New York socialite, was dubbed "King of the Dudes." He is pictured (1888) in the New York American at the time of the "battle of the Dudes"










BEHOLD RAKSHASA'S GOD!!

Tremble in fear and reverence.


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> And I did put my *Pness* disclaimer in there when I already spoke of my "long term relationship" "ending".


Being up front about those things definitely yields the best results... playing ball can be difficult if you don't know what equipment you're going to be working with.




marked174 said:


> Evander Berry Wall, a New York socialite, was dubbed "King of the Dudes." He is pictured (1888) in the New York American at the time of the "battle of the Dudes"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, you just made me LOL for realsies while at work. Thanks =]


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

possiBri said:


> Man, you just made me LOL for realsies while at work. Thanks =]


Let's not do this. 

Also, who is "Man"?


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

redmanXNTP said:


> Let's not do this.
> 
> Also, who is "Man"?


I used it specifically for the humor and irony (and because Zach Galifinakis said it once and made me giggle), so, it's allowed. Man = @marked174 I suppose, since it was his post I was commenting on.


----------



## Hunny Bunny (Jan 12, 2011)

This is totally me at work right now.


[video]http://i.imgur.com/m7rTM.gif[/video]


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Hunny Bunny said:


> This is totally me at work right now.
> 
> 
> [video]http://i.imgur.com/m7rTM.gif[/video]


Hahaha. Are you drunk?


----------



## Hunny Bunny (Jan 12, 2011)

No I'm so tired and zoned out that I feel like I could drop into a sleep coma at any moment! Trying to concentrate.... losing concentration.....
Lol


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Hunny Bunny said:


> No I'm so tired and zoned out that I feel like I could drop into a sleep coma at any moment! Trying to concentrate.... losing concentration.....
> Lol


Okay. I am not going on my 4th date tonight with Boring Buddha. I think he is ISFJ. Any advice on how to end this without him guilt tripping me? 

I figure this is still "single talk".


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> Okay. I am not going on my 4th date tonight with Boring Buddha. I think he is ISFJ. Any advice on how to end this without him guilt tripping me?
> 
> I figure this is still "single talk".


Tell him you caught the AIDS and you've chosen him to be the lucky guy to have sex with one last time before you enter the hospice. Then start leanding toward him like you're going to kiss him.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

redmanXNTP said:


> Tell him you caught the AIDS and you've chosen him to be the lucky guy to have sex with one last time before you enter the hospice. Then start leanding toward him like you're going to kiss him.


No, you don't know him. This one will "see beyond all that" and go for it.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> No, you don't know him. This one will "see beyond all that" and go for it.


Tell him that you desperately want to have another child and you've gone off the pill just for him - he's the Chosen One - and - lucky day! - you're even ovulating now!


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

redmanXNTP said:


> Tell him that you desperately want to have another child and you've gone off the pill just for him - he's the Chosen One - and - lucky day! - you're even ovulating now!


I fear you are going in the wrong direction with this one. He is only going to fall more in love. 

I think with this one, it's best just to come right out and confess I'm a whore.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> I fear you are going in the wrong direction with this one. He is only going to fall more in love.
> 
> I think with this one, it's best just to come right out and confess I'm a whore.


Ok. 

And then add that you take credit cards and whip out one of those old fashioned carbon paper sliders out of your purse, and note pointedly that he's run up a tab and that time is money.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

redmanXNTP said:


> Ok.
> 
> And then add that you take credit cards and whip out one of those old fashioned carbon paper sliders out of your purse, and note pointedly that he's run up a tab and that time is money.


Honestly, I think I've found my answer. I've already set up the ground work by telling him I work in the evenings. Hahahaha!


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

@pinkrasputin Nahhh, just use him as a sugar daddy!!!


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> @pinkrasputin Nahhh, just use him as a sugar daddy!!!


Ewie. I don't give up my power like 'dat. I'd rather die alone like a dog in the street. I mean, what if he ever thought he could tell me what to do?


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

@pinkrasputin you have all the power in that scenario though, he can't tell you what to do because then you could leave him or whatever. Use him!!! XD


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> @pinkrasputin you have all the power in that scenario though, he can't tell you what to do because then you could leave him or whatever. Use him!!! XD


I have Fi. I can't "use". I'd lose sleep :sad:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Aha!! Doing This One Thing Can Push Him Away For Good | eHarmony Advice

I am sooo going to wait on his porch nightly for him to come home. Then I will call him throughout the day wondering why he is not responding. :happy:


----------



## Hunny Bunny (Jan 12, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> Okay. I am not going on my 4th date tonight with Boring Buddha. I think he is ISFJ. Any advice on how to end this without him guilt tripping me?


Ahh... the ISFJ and the guilt. I know it well. Also known as the "silent treatment" - which I think is what you are actually hoping for. Lol

The best thing to do to get rid of him is to probably just be honest with him and tell him it's not working out. Boring, I know, but probably the best. Either that or find a way to REALLY offend him and piss him off so that he holds a grudge against you forever and never wants to speak to you again. Lol


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Hunny Bunny said:


> Ahh... the ISFJ and the guilt. I know it well. Also known as the "silent treatment" - which I think is what you are actually hoping for. Lol
> 
> The best thing to do to get rid of him is to probably just be honest with him and tell him it's not working out. Boring, I know, but probably the best. Either that or find a way to REALLY offend him and piss him off so that he holds a grudge against you forever and never wants to speak to you again. Lol


Do you think I can turn it into friendship? He is actually a nice guy with valuable information when it comes to parenting my devil child teen.


----------



## Hunny Bunny (Jan 12, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> Do you think I can turn it into friendship? He is actually a nice guy with valuable information when it comes to parenting my devil child teen.


It's possible. ISFJs scare me sometimes... many of them are difficult to read. I actually have a lengthy theory on them, which I won't share here. Maybe I'll start a new thread entitled "Two types of ISFJs."

Ok, so going along with my theory - if he's what I call a "Jaded ISFJ" - then friendship is probably not possible and he will hold a grudge and be pissed at you for hurting him, which will add to his cynicism. If he's what I call "Honest ISFJ" then yes you can probably still be friends with him, but he will probably forever pine for you and his heart will hurt but he won't let you know he's hurting. Aren't you glad you asked? ;-)


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> Do you think I can turn it into friendship? He is actually a nice guy with valuable information when it comes to parenting my devil child teen.


No big loss. Sociopaths are curable in any event.


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> my devil child teen.


I think it is no coincidence that my mother ALSO referred to me as a "devil child" — lovingly, of course. Must be a common thing among ENTPs lol


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

saibot said:


> We all know what you were up to, chap! No need to veil it! And why in the corner? Who is going to clean that up now? Me?
> 
> *grumbles*


How do you clean up Final Fantasy XI and other video games.... Oh I see what you think I am doing. Yeah I haven't been doing anything like that while reading this thread. I have only been just watching. in silence. on the ceiling. with a learn Italian book. Sorry what were we talking about?


----------



## 22575 (May 23, 2011)

hylogenesis said:


> *pokes head in to see what's up; intimidated by the physiques of the locals; leaves*


----------



## saibot (May 21, 2012)

JoetheBull said:


> How do you clean up Final Fantasy XI and other video games.... Oh I see what you think I am doing. Yeah I haven't been doing anything like that while reading this thread. I have only been just watching. in silence. on the ceiling. *with a learn Italian book.* Sorry what were we talking about?


_Tutti frutti_?

Also, we were talking about beavers. Would you like to join in?


----------



## PerturbedPrufrock (Jan 9, 2012)

pinkrasputin said:


> Sherlock is on this thread?


No. He's with me. 









:tongue:


----------



## scott (Feb 7, 2012)

why have i only just looked into this thread? Looks juicy... xD


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

scott said:


> why have i only just looked into this thread? Looks juicy... xD


Why, thank you


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

saibot said:


> _Tutti frutti_?
> 
> Also, we were talking about beavers. Would you like to join in?


I don't really know too much about beavers. The animal or the use of the term when talking about woman's private parts. There is also this video by Primus that made me go wtf the first time I saw it. Something about a big brown beaver. 




 But I'll try to contribute something to the conversation.


----------



## villainspire (Jun 14, 2012)

pinkrasputin said:


> Sherlock is on this thread?


Pfahahaa. I can't imagine Sherlock participating in anything of this nature. I was asking if he liked Sherlock as he seemed the sort. : P


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

villainspire said:


> Pfahahaa. I can't imagine Sherlock participating in anything of this nature. I was asking if he liked Sherlock as he seemed the sort. : P


You didn't quote and there were a couple of female posts above you so I had no idea what you were talking about.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

This thread is definitely entertaining, but we should all push for the PerC dating section. Somehow I doubt that $5000 is *really *required to get that set up. Hell, a new board called "PerC Dating" would suffice as a temp fix. The "Sex and Relationships" section would be for general talk about sex/relationships, and the dating board would be for people actually looking to date. 

I'm suggesting this because there is a problem with the existing plan as presented on the dating page stub. To implement a dating section that matches people together itself, the programmer would have to choose a methodology for that and code it. Which methodology(ies) would PerC use? Which ones work? Why not just forego matching people and create a place on the website where people can mingle with a common intent? That doesn't sound like $5000 of work to me.


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

Sovereign said:


> This thread is definitely entertaining, but we should all push for the PerC dating section. Somehow I doubt that $5000 is *really *required to get that set up. Hell, a new board called "PerC Dating" would suffice as a temp fix. The "Sex and Relationships" section would be for general talk about sex/relationships, and the dating board would be for people actually looking to date.
> 
> I'm suggesting this because there is a problem with the existing plan as presented on the dating page stub. To implement a dating section that matches people together itself, the programmer would have to choose a methodology for that and code it. Which methodology(ies) would PerC use? Which ones work? Why not just forego matching people and create a place on the website where people can mingle with a common intent? That doesn't sound like $5000 of work to me.


It's been discussed, suggested, and shot down many times. I don't think we will ever have a full-blown PerC dating site, but I could see the mods compromising with a "classifieds" forum possibly.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Sovereign said:


> This thread is definitely entertaining, but we should all push for the PerC dating section. Somehow I doubt that $5000 is *really *required to get that set up. Hell, a new board called "PerC Dating" would suffice as a temp fix. The "Sex and Relationships" section would be for general talk about sex/relationships, and the dating board would be for people actually looking to date.
> 
> I'm suggesting this because there is a problem with the existing plan as presented on the dating page stub. To implement a dating section that matches people together itself, the programmer would have to choose a methodology for that and code it. Which methodology(ies) would PerC use? Which ones work? Why not just forego matching people and create a place on the website where people can mingle with a common intent? That doesn't sound like $5000 of work to me.


I would hate for this place to become a slimy free internet dating sight. I don't go on those. 

I'm only here for the intellectual conversations and mental stimulation. And lately I've been getting stimulated really well.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> I would hate for this place to become a slimy free internet dating sight. I don't go on those.
> 
> I'm only here for the intellectual conversations and mental stimulation. And lately I've been getting stimulated really well.


I completely agree with you. I'd rather see a new forum than a full-blown dating site. I think the full dating site idea was a bit of scope creep. Unfortunately, it appears the idea is currently standing in the way of a simple dating forum. 

@possiBri

That's essentially what I'm suggesting. I think they're having dreams of grandeur about the functionality of a dating section, which is causing the site to have absolutely no functionality in that area besides this thread. 

Lame.


----------



## lastman (Apr 25, 2012)

Debating if I want to post a pic....


----------



## 22575 (May 23, 2011)

saibot said:


> _Tutti frutti_?
> 
> Also, we were talking about beavers. Would you like to join in?


Two beavers are better than one


----------



## villainspire (Jun 14, 2012)

Sovereign said:


> This thread is definitely entertaining, but we should all push for the PerC dating section. Somehow I doubt that $5000 is *really *required to get that set up. Hell, a new board called "PerC Dating" would suffice as a temp fix. The "Sex and Relationships" section would be for general talk about sex/relationships, and the dating board would be for people actually looking to date.
> 
> I'm suggesting this because there is a problem with the existing plan as presented on the dating page stub. To implement a dating section that matches people together itself, the programmer would have to choose a methodology for that and code it. Which methodology(ies) would PerC use? Which ones work? Why not just forego matching people and create a place on the website where people can mingle with a common intent? That doesn't sound like $5000 of work to me.


This is a brilliant idea. Normally I abhor dating sites because I find most of the reasons that people connect over to be very arbitrary and shallow, but personality types could actually be something that might work : )


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

unsung truth said:


> Two beavers are better than one


Doesn't "beaver" imply hair? Or are there skinless beavers?


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

villainspire said:


> This is a brilliant idea. Normally I abhor dating sites because I find most of the reasons that people connect over to be very arbitrary and shallow, but personality types could actually be something that might work : )


I think that was originally the point of the dating section. However, to build in all the personality matching features would take time and money. My idea would be to forget matching people and let them match themselves. Less IT overhead, less money, and the site gets a dating section sooner. 

It would essentially be a whole board devoted to threads like this, but there would be more diversity (and hopefully involvement). If they ever do get the money to bring in all the other features, they would still be able to.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

lastman said:


> Same here. My perC life and real life are pretty much the same


So people thank, quote and mention you a lot in real life?


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> Doesn't "beaver" imply hair? Or are there skinless beavers?


Yes, they're called "Brazilian Beavers". Something about a shrinking rain forest or something.

Oh, and nice tail...


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I think I just realized Arrogant Asshole is a narcissist. I only see him because he has a nice body and cute puppies. The jacuzzi is also nice. And I get spoiled.
> 
> Hippy is good for intellectual convo but he lives out of state.
> 
> ...


Why? Will he need to be?


----------



## sunshine2208 (Jun 6, 2012)

Chipps said:


> I love how over 1500 people have looked at this thread, but only 133 have posted in it. I find that _very_ interesting.


And has anyone actually gone on a date? I'm guessing NO! But I will say this thread is very entertaining!


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

sunshine2208 said:


> And has anyone actually gone on a date? I'm guessing NO! But I will say this thread is very entertaining!


I've gone on dates. They've been fabulous.


----------



## sunshine2208 (Jun 6, 2012)

pinkrasputin said:


> I've gone on dates. They've been fabulous.


Really? As a result of this Thread? Well then maybe I need to post my info and give it a shot!


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

sunshine2208 said:


> Really? As a result of this Thread? Well then maybe I need to post my info and give it a shot!


Yeah well, it was cyber-like.


----------



## lastman (Apr 25, 2012)

sunshine2208 said:


> And has anyone actually gone on a date? I'm guessing NO! But I will say this thread is very entertaining!


I did! Once. And I screwed that up, but not in the way I intended. Socially inexperienced and awkward INTP with a younger co worker a couple years ago. Yikes. That'll teach me to listen to a speed seduction website.


----------



## Tragic_Technician (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh Christ, I didn't even set my foot properly into this forum, and suddenly I find this singles thread. Well, I might as well give a shot xD

Anyone here, that is female and knows Homestuck, send me a message. We have a LOT to talk about XD


----------



## sunshine2208 (Jun 6, 2012)

lastman said:


> I did! Once. And I screwed that up, but not in the way I intended. Socially inexperienced and awkward INTP with a younger co worker a couple years ago. Yikes. That'll teach me to listen to a speed seduction website.


haha I guess I was wondering if anyone had actually gone on a date as the result of this thread.


----------



## lastman (Apr 25, 2012)

sunshine2208 said:


> haha I guess I was wondering if anyone had actually gone on a date as the result of this thread.


I figured that is what you where asking. But I was bored so I wrote the previous


----------



## Logical Ambivert Feeler (Aug 17, 2011)

sunshine2208 said:


> Really? As a result of this Thread? Well then maybe I need to post my info and give it a shot!


Lol that was the intention but it turned into a cyber-orgy............:wink:


----------



## sunshine2208 (Jun 6, 2012)

Logical Ambivert Feeler said:


> Lol that was the intention but it turned into a cyber-orgy............:wink:


I see...I see. Entertaining to read though!! :tongue:


----------



## Redline (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi, I’m Redline. Most people online just call me Red.

I'm still trying to figure out what I am so, for now, I'll say INXP. If I'm an INFP, my inferior function is very developed. Ultimately, I identify more with INTPs.

_This is the basic stuff:_

Latina, 20, university student (Psychology and International Relations), procrastinator extraordinaire, Grammar Nazi and realist (read: pessimist). I am logical, brutally honest, self-conscious and socially awkward. Whenever I’m not around, I can probably be found enjoying anything fictional (and no, that wasn’t meant to rhyme).

_This is the extra stuff no one really needs to know:_

I’m really bad at figuring out what to say when introducing myself. You have been warned.

I sleep with a teddy bear 'cause I can't break the habit of hugging something and I like my pillow to remain under my head.

Dignity is very important to me so, to let loose, people have to get me alone, in a small group of friends or drunk.

Yes, the previous two facts seem to contradict each other.

My train of thought can be hard to follow, apparently.

I have the worst taste in men so I gave up on them about six months ago.

I am a compulsive truth teller and clarifier. Correcting grammatical and/or factual errors is a kneejerk reaction. I also tend to rephrase if someone says something ambiguous.

I play video games, mostly shooters. I have a few favourites but Mass Effect 2 is probably the top of the pile.

I write in my spare time, mostly science fiction. I am very good at writing essays too, apparently.

I am brutally honest and have a mean sense of humour.

Nothing fazes me. I have no understanding of tmi.

Psychology is probably my favourite thing to talk about, after movies… and comics and books and shows an- well, anything fictional.

I love ENFJs and they make up most of my close friends (<- said with pride, f'yeah) but I'd like to branch out from them. Absolutely none of my friends are Sensors. I have no idea why. Semi-related: I can be very loyal to and affectionate with close friends.

I like to play Pool. And I’m an adrenaline junkie.

I'm looking for friendship, mostly. Someone new to hang out with 'cause I've remained in my current group of friends for so long that even *I* want to meet someone new.

I’ll stop now ‘cause this is probably already more than necessary. Apologies.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

Redline said:


> Hi, I’m Redline. Most people online just call me Red.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out what I am so, for now, I'll say INXP. If I'm an INFP, my inferior function is very developed. Ultimately, I identify more with INTPs.
> 
> ...


You should get Mass Effect 3 and play online. If you ever do, hmu. :happy:


----------



## Redline (Feb 17, 2012)

Sovereign said:


> You should get Mass Effect 3 and play online. If you ever do, hmu. :happy:


I have ME3, I'm just... playing through the first two to get them perfect before starting the third. Will do when I start up!


----------



## Svensenberg (May 13, 2012)

Redline said:


> Hi, I’m Redline. Most people online just call me Red.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out what I am so, for now, I'll say INXP. If I'm an INFP, my inferior function is very developed. Ultimately, I identify more with INTPs.
> 
> ...


I am also a pool-playing, essay-and-fiction writing Grammar Nazi who has no tmi boundaries and a mean/dark sense of humor. Let's be BFFS! :laughing:

Seriously though, you sound pretty neat.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

Redline said:


> I have ME3, I'm just... playing through the first two to get them perfect before starting the third. Will do when I start up!


Good call. ME3's ending may have gotten everyone in a tizzy, but BioWare did a good job working the effects of previous games' choices into the story.


----------



## Rhogh (Mar 11, 2012)

Redline said:


> I'm looking for friendship, mostly. Someone new to hang out with 'cause I've remained in my current group of friends for so long that even *I* want to meet someone new.
> 
> I’ll stop now ‘cause this is probably already more than necessary. Apologies.


Hi, if you wish we can meet in real life, i'm living in France near Geneva. And don't apologize, everyone need to vent and speak about their problems.

I believe i'm an INFJ and i relate to some stuff you wrote, i procrastinate a lot, i'm socially akward (especially in a large groupe of mostly extrovert), i enjoy science fiction!


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

for some reason i like reviving these old thread 
anyhow i'm 19 and i'm single (ohh yeah) and actually would like to stay this way for now but i would like to find some intresting girls my age+- to coverse-chat with
well i'm from a small traditinal town and i'll just say tht the guy-girl thingie here is kinda messed up..bottom line is i never learned in class with girls and only have about 5 girls i talk to normaly..and i've got about 500-1000 guy friends 
anyhow i've broken free and i'm on my way out of this town alas!!!
i'm very sensitve, yes i cry from touchy movies.i'm very into sports- basketball,vollyball,rollers,running and anything that's challanging but water (i'm not into the beach or pools..haed showers as a kid^^) well i've really open minded and spountaneus and that really gets some ppl mad as ppl like having a sceduale and plans..i'm more about goals and a genreal idea..guide lines^^
i play the recorder for fun and love music mainly r&B rap hip hop and some other weirder shit
i love food and i've got 3 sisters that like cooking so that's really cool but i've started to cook myself and it's cool how anything i make is good simply cause i made it 
i've got so many more hobbies and intrests but it'll never end and english isn't fun for me to type^^(english=second language)
well what about?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I'll give it a shot...

My name is Josué, and I live in Massachusetts. I'm Puertorrican, but my mother tongue is English. I am currently studying at a community college to become an early childhood educator. I work at Ruby Tuesday's, where I cook for hours and hours and then go home. I ocasionally enjoy playing video games, and I also enjoy watching My Little Pony, even though I had to force myself through the first two episodes before I started to like it. I'm a demisexual, and you can stalk my posts or read my blog if you wanna know what that is or more info on it. I am usually relaxed, reserved and don't move much... But I can get quite energetic at times, and become very playful. Doesn't last long, usually. My favorite band is Kamelot, my favorite movie is Mary and Max, and my favorite TV show is Touch.

I want a woman who doesn't care too much about appearances and sex, and who is very affectionate and loves to receive affection.


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

josue0098 said:


> I'll give it a shot...
> 
> I am usually relaxed, reserved and don't move much... But I can get quite energetic at times, and become very playful. Doesn't last long, usually. My favorite band is Kamelot, my favorite movie is Mary and Max, and my favorite TV show is Touch.


wow! i'm amazed but i've nver heard of that band or movie or TV show..lol maybe i'll cheack 'em out later^^ 
and that part of the energy is the EXACT opposite..too much around here  maybe when i'm older..much older..


----------

